# Q View on IPad



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello all, first off if this question has been answered on here my apologies.  Never done the Q View but would like to be able to.  I have an IPad, so if anyone knows how to do this your help would be much appreciated.  Thanks, WHB


----------



## kettleq (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello!!!
I just take the pic and then when I post I upload it to post. Hope that helps!!


----------

